# Wade Fishing Tip # 1



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; LINE-HEIGHT: 125%; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal align=center><SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 125%; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 14pt">
<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 125%; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 20pt">WADE FISHING (1) 36<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>[/B]<P style="LINE-HEIGHT: 125%; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 125%; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 14pt">Sharks sometimes eat fish right off your stringer when you are wade fishing. If the fish stringer is close to your leg, you could get bit. Run your stringer through a hollow ?Water Noodle? to keep your fish away from your feet.<o></o><P style="LINE-HEIGHT: 125%; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 125%; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><o></o><P style="LINE-HEIGHT: 125%; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 125%; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 14pt">As an additional benefit, the ?Water Noodle? could save your life if you step into a deep hole or get caught in heavy current. <o></o>


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

thats a very good idea, thanks for sharing


----------

